
Show HN: Tiny-Swiper – 2kb alternative to SwiperJS with the same modern API - Joe_Harris
https://github.com/joe223/tiny-swiper
======
tazard
Looks nice, lately I have just been using css scroll snapping, but I would
imagine this has much better browser compatibility.

~~~
Joe_Harris
Thanks. Just submit a github issue when you encounter any trouble. I'll fix it
ASAP.

------
gitgud
If this is much smaller than the original library, does it exclude any
features? or have different compatibility?

~~~
Joe_Harris
It keeps the most important configuration and methods, does not include
components. And, there is a quit bit different in interactive mode. Slides
could be paused while touch-start, etc. The challenge for me is that I have to
make a trade-off between package size and API richness. We will deviation from
purpose if it is too large, it will be useless if lack of important APIs,
either.（I'm trying to keep it to be smaller that 3kb, it's so hard ... ）

